# Macmini, iPod ou mieux iPad



## RicharDufour (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis audiophile et suis sur le point de faire l'acquisition d'un ordinateur pour la musique.  Je regarde autour de moi et tous sont sur PC.  Bon ça marche généralement bien mais il y a toujours un petit quelque chose qui va de travers.  Ce qui m'amène à envisager un Macmini.  Je n'y connais rien en MAc, d'où mes questions basiques.  

En tant qu'audiophile, le silence de fonctionnement du futur ordinateur est capital, un Macmini est réputé silencieux.  Il doit bien y avoir un bruit de ventilateur ou autre, à quelle distance perdez-vous le bruit?  Si il est totalement silencieux c'est encore meilleur et il gagne des points.

Aussi, je rêve de piloter le Macmini via un iPad.  Pas de clavier, pas de fil, pas de souris ni d'écran, juste le iPad qui ferait office de télécommande.  Je rêve ou c'est réalisable?

Est-ce qu'il suffit d'avoir le iPad en main et tout fonctionne?  

Merci à l'avance pour le temps que vous accorderez à ce message

Amicalement

Richard


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juin 2010)

RicharDufour a dit:


> Bonjour,



bonjour et bienvenue 



RicharDufour a dit:


> Je suis audiophile...



aïe, rien de grave quand même :mouais:

(bon, ça c'est fait )



RicharDufour a dit:


> le silence de fonctionnement du futur ordinateur est capital, un Macmini est réputé silencieux.  Il doit bien y avoir un bruit de ventilateur ou autre, à quelle distance perdez-vous le bruit?  Si il est totalement silencieux c'est encore meilleur et il gagne des points.



totalement silencieux, non, là tu rêves un peu 

au niveau du bruit (voir aussi ce que tu considères comme du bruit), c'est un des plus silencieux

je ne connais rien au monde de la musique, les applis que tu va utiliser sont elles gourmandes ? car effectivement, en cas de coup de chaud, le ventilo s'emballe, logique (et tant mieux) 

sur les miens, àpd de 4000rpm, oui j'entends le ventilos ! mais dans un environnement trèèèès silencieux. 

Un mini me sert de média center; après qques minutes de vidéos (sur tv) la température du proco nécessite un refroidissement ! Absolument inaudible par rapport au niveau de la musique que j'écoute ou de la vidéo que je regarde !

autre sujet: tu "risques" de devoir te déplacer dans ton job/hobby, non ? penses peut être à regarder du coté d'un portable

va jeter un oeil dans la section "musique" de MacG, y'a qques musicos qui "trainent" 


pour l'ipad, je passe la main, connais pas 

à+


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2010)

RicharDufour a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis audiophile et suis sur le point de faire l'acquisition d'un ordinateur pour la musique.



C'est presque un oxymore... 

N'importe quel ventilo, même le plus petit fera du bruit donc c'est à proscrire.  
Idéalement : un NAS noiseless du type "Buffalo LS Mini" (http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/network-storage/linkstation/ls-wsgl-linkstation-mini) ou Synology
et un soft de pilotage de la musique capable de lire des listes Itunes et accès direct du type "DS audio" et hop ! (Ipad ou Iphone compliant)

+1 DAC décodant le flux numérique du réseau vers ton système (analogique ou numérique)

Idéalement, un sonos ZP90 ou 120 (à la limite une Squeezebox Logitech ) fera encore mieux l'affaire...


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juin 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> N'importe quel ventilo, même le plus petit fera du bruit donc c'est à proscrire.



ouch :sick:

pour mon info perso, et histoire que je me couche moins con ce soir, pourrais tu me donner un tout petit complément d'infos ? est ce si important que cela un léger souffle ? 

petit complément, hein, pas besoin d'un roman 

merci d'avance


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouch :sick:
> 
> pour mon info perso, et histoire que je me couche moins con ce soir, pourrais tu me donner un tout petit complément d'infos ? est ce si important que cela un léger souffle ?
> 
> ...



  ben ça dépend en fait de tes exigences (quel audiophile es-tu ?), de ta sensibilité et de ton environnement donc je vais te donner une réponse subjective :

C'est certain que si tu écoute du Hard Rock à 90 db, le son de ton ventilo, tu ne risques pas d'y faire attention mais avec certaines plages sonores plus calmes, ça peut en effet gêner ceux qui y sont sensibles, soit par un bruit direct, soit par interférences sur le signal (mais là c'est aussi toute la chaîne qui est concernée notamment les alims électriques et les câbles...)  

Pour te donner un exemple, j'ai migré ma bibliothèque d'un Synology (avec ventilo) vers un NAS sans ventilo à base de 2,5" tout simplement parce que les NAS sont allumés en permanence et que la nuit, sans bruit, le fonctionnement du ventilo devient particulièrement génant. Et je ne me considère pas comme audiophile...


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juin 2010)

ouaips, tout à fait exact

cela dit, c'est ma faute

j'étais parti dans l'idée que notre nouvel ami parlait aussi d'enregistrer/composer; et là, je ne comprenais pas trop le soucis



bonne soirée

ps: le souffle est trèèèèès léger avec un mini car itunes ne fait pas s'envoler le ventilo

au besoin, le mini peut aussi être mis dans une armoire


----------



## RicharDufour (10 Juin 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> C'est presque un oxymore...
> 
> N'importe quel ventilo, même le plus petit fera du bruit donc c'est à proscrire.
> Idéalement : un NAS noiseless du type "Buffalo LS Mini" (http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/network-storage/linkstation/ls-wsgl-linkstation-mini) ou Synology
> ...



Salut Tuncurry et Arlequin,

Merci pour l'honnêteté.  Jusqu'à maintenant tout les amateurs Mac parlaient du Macmini comme un appareil que l'on oublie.  J'ai une chaine audio totalement silencieuse et le simple ajout d'une source de bruit comme un ventilateur me laisse froid.  

à partir de la sortie SPDIF de l'ordi, je sais quoi faire, c'est la partie informatique qui me décoiffe.  D'où l'oxymore, elle est bonne.  Faut dire que l'informatique avec le numérique, est bien présent en audio.  Avec l'arrivée de l'ordi comme lecteur, cela paraît plus.

Revenons à notre mouton.  Donc le Buffalo comme unité de stockage, minuscule et silencieux, avec un iPad comme ordi, télécommande, jusque là ça va.  Le soft et l'accès direct DS Audio, là tu m'a perdu.  Je trouve ça où?

Merci pour votre patience.

Richard

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h14 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> ouaips, tout à fait exact
> 
> cela dit, c'est ma faute
> 
> ...



OK, l'idée de placer le mini dans une armoire est pas mal mais pour le iPad et sa communication avec le Mini, c'est suffisamment puissant?


----------



## RicharDufour (11 Juin 2010)

Merci pour les réponses.

Une dernière, est-ce qu'un iPad peut télécommander pour l'écoute,  ripper la musique, bref remplacer l'écran, la souris/clavier sur un Macmini et faire tout ce que ces derniers peuvent faire?


----------



## RicharDufour (12 Juin 2010)

Personne ne connait la réponse?

Je suis sur un forum spécialisé sur les questions iPod, peut être en adaptant ma question au iPod.  Est-ce que je peux faire avec ce dernier ce que j'aimerais faire avec un iPad sur un Macmini?  

Richard


----------

